# How to change ATF in 86 stanza wagon???



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

1. How to drain? Oddly the service manual doesn't spell it out. I can see a plug in the transmission in the front lower edge. It instead of looking like a bolt is more of a plug with a square hole in it like I need to put a large square ratchet drive on it. Is this the drain hole?

2. I read somewhere about using the spedometer hole to put fluid in, but maybe people were talking about something newer than this. The spedometer hole looks like it is coming out the side and not an easy place to fill. They do call the place where you check the fluid the "charging pipe" so does it make sense that I will have to use this pipe to fill it?

3. The bottom of the automatic transaxle is really nasty. Gooey with dried up still slightly wet looking fluid. I don't have any leaking on my driveway so I don't know if this is from within the transaxle, or leaked from somewhere else. I used to have a power steeling leak and I wonder if it is from that. Could the power steering leak have ended up on the bottom of the transmission?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

That bolt you see that looks like a 1/2" drive ratchet is the drain. Use a ratchet without a socket to open and drain. You re-fill through the dip stick tube, don't over fill. Remember that you are not going to get ALL the fluid out this way so if it hasn't been done for a while you should drain and fill about 3 times to get as much as the old stuff out. You do this by draining/filling the fluid, followed by a drive, another drain and fill followed by another drive and a final drain/fill. As for the oily mess and where it's coming from, I suggest cleaning it all up and monitoring your fluids to see if you're loosing any and from where.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks bikeman, I appreciate it. I did this yesterday. I drove it, removed the plug, and about 3 quarts came out. I put three new quarts in. Drive it again to get the fluids all mixed up and did another dump/fill. I figure by doing it twice, 68% of the fluid is now new. I can do it one more time and up it to 82% new fluid, do you think that is worthwhile or do you think 68% should be pretty good. The first time I drained it, the fluid looked darkish, but the second time I drained it, it looked much better.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

alank2 said:


> I can do it one more time and up it to 82% new fluid, do you think that is worthwhile or do you think 68% should be pretty good. The first time I drained it, the fluid looked darkish, but the second time I drained it, it looked much better.


I'd do it again, then do a 1X drain and fill on a yearly basis, it's a very simple and inexpensive yet vital piece of maintenance.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks Bikeman, I changed it once more and it is running good now. As always, I appreciate the help and advice.

Alan


----------

